# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Apo'nun Cinsel Sırları!

## bozok

*Apo'nun Cinsel Sırları!*



*Sakık'ın yeni kitabında Apo'nun cinsel sırları.*


şemdin Sakık yeni kitabında, ücalan'ın özel hayatına dair çarpıcı bilgiler verdi. ücalan'ın ırzına geçtiği kadın militanlar nasıl infaz edildi? İşte ilk kez açıklanan ve bu hafta Aksiyon dergisinde yayınlanacak sırları: 


20 yılını geçirdiği PKK'da üst düzey sorumluluğa kadar yükselen şemdin Sakık örgütün iç yüzünü kitaplaştırdı. Sakık, daha çok İmralı'da tutuklu bulunan teröristbaşı ücalan'ın özel hayatına dair bilgileri ifşa ediyor. Adalet Bakanlığı, sakıncalı bulduğu Sakık'ın son kitabının yayımlanmasına izin vermedi. Aksiyon Dergisi bu haftaki sayısında* 'İmralı'da Bir Tiran'* isimli kitapta yer alan çarpıcı iddialara yer verdi. 


Parmaksız Zeki kod adlı eski PKK'lı şemdin Sakık, 13 Nisan 1998'de *'Yarasa Operasyonu'* ile Kuzey Irak'ta yakalanıp Türkiye'ye getirildi. Sakık, yıllardır, yattığı Diyarbakır Cezaevi'nden yaptığı açıklamalarla terör örgütü PKK hakkında önemli bilgiler veriyor. Terör örgütü içindeki idamlar, derin komplolar ve ücalan'ın bir güce bağlı çalıştığı noktasında ilginç ayrıntılara yer veriliyor kitapta. ürgüt içi idamlar başlı başına incelemeye değer. ücalan'ın talimatıyla verilen ölüm emirlerinin, PKK'nın kuruluşunda bulunmuş kişilere yönelik olması dikkat çekici. 


ücalan ile yola çıkanlar *'ajan'* suçlamasıyla bir bir öldürülüyor. Kitaba göre, PKK ve ücalan'ın derin bağlantılarını çözen asla affedilmiyor. Sakık, ücalan'ın yaşantısını ve hastalık derecesine varan komplekslerini de aktarıyor. 


*APO PAşA OLMAK İSTİYOR* 

üalışmada, ücalan'ın doğup büyüdüğü Urfa yöresi değişik açılardan işleniyor. Ardından ücalan'ın ailesi ve çocukluğuna dair anekdotlar aktarılıyor. şemdin Sakık'a göre, Urfa'da bulanan Mehmet ücalan başta olmak üzere ailenin bütün fertlerine örgüt kasasından yıllardır para aktarılıyor. 


ücalan'ın askeri okula gidip paşa olmak istediği ise kitaptaki diğer ayrıntı. *"Ancak okulu yarıda bıraktı. 'Halkın çıkarları için okulumu terk ettim' dedi. Okumanın işbirlikçilik olduğunu söyleyerek, tahsiline devam eden gençleri suçladı. Onlara okulu terk edin çağrısında bulundu. Okulların yakılması, öğretmenlerin katledilmesi için talimat verdi."* 



*APO YAşAR KEMAL'DEN ROMANINI YAZMASINI İSTEMİş* 

Sakık'a göre ücalan, Yaşar Kemal'den kendi romanını yazmasını istemiş; 

*"Aha ben, güneş gibi ortadayım... Aslında doğru bakmasını bilseydiniz, Kürt romanını çoktan yazdığımı görecektiniz. Türk romanını da yazmış sayılırım. Görüyorsun, bazıları da sözde kendilerine romancı diyor. ürneğin Yaşar Kemal. O asimilasyon çocuğundan, o yeni yetme Kemal'den söz ediyorum. Benim gibi büyük ve de mücadeleci bir kişilik ortada dururken, böyle bir halkın varlık yokluk savaşı yürütülürken; o gitmiş üukurova'nın börtü böceğiyle, kurdu kuşuyla uğraşıyor... Yazık değil mi, insan bu kadar değeri görmezden gelir mi?"* 


ücalan, Orhan Pamuk'u da yerden yere vuruyor, onu hayal yazmakla suçluyor: 

*"Nakkaşları yazıyor... bu büyük savaşı görsene, bu inanılmaz kişilik abidesine baksana. Böyle sıradan ve basit şeylerle uğraşmanın ne anlamı var. Kesinlikle üzel Savaş'ın bir yönlendirmesidir."* 



*33 ERİ şEHİT EDENLERE üDüL VERİLDİ* 


Mardin, şırnak ve Sivas yöresi başta olmak üzere, ülkenin birçok yerinde yaşanan köy baskınlarının ve katliam düzeyine varan eylemlerin hepsinin Abdullah ücalan'ın talimatıyla gerçekleştiğini anlatan Sakık, duruma göre bu eylemleri kabul ya da inkar ettiğini yazıyor. 33 erin şehit edilmesi olayını da kitabında anlatan Sakık, talimatın ücalan tarafından bizzat verildiğini belirtiyor: 

*"1993 yılının mayıs ayında, sorumluluğu altında hareket eden bütün silahlı gruplara, gelişen operasyonlara karşı misilleme yapma yönünde talimatlar verdi. Bingöl-Elazığ karayolunda yaşanan olayda 33 asker öldürüldü. Bu olaydan hemen sonra ücalan olayı sahiplenerek savundu ve değerlendirmeler yaptı. BBC radyosuna verdiği demeçte, bu eylemi üstlendi ve eylemin misilleme eylemi olduğunu söyledi. Gerek Türkiye genelinde, gerek dünya kamuoyunda bu eyleme karşı sert tepkiler ortaya çıkınca, bu sefer de yüz seksen derecelik dönüş yaptı. Eylemin örgüt içi çeteler tarafından yapıldığını söylemeye başladı. Hatta isim vererek olay mahallinden oldukça uzaklarda bulunan şahsımı tepkilerin hedefi yaptı. Bir yandan sorumluların cezalandırılacağını söylerken, diğer taraftan da eylem sorumlularına kutlama mesajları gönderdi. Onları ödüllendirdi. Hatta serbest bırakılan birkaç Kürt kökenli askeri öldürmedikleri için de eylemcileri eleştirdi."* 

Ergenekon iddianamesinde 33 erin şehit edilmesi olayını, tutuklu Doğu Perinçek'in azmettirdiği de ileri sürülüyor. Ancak talimatın ücalan'ın onayı ile verildiğine dair emir ve talimatların PKK'nın kayıp arşivinde olduğu belirtiliyor. 



*KOMPLOYLA üLDüRüLENLER* 


PKK'da başlayan seri cinayetler ve komplolar, ücalan ile onun derin ilişkisini bilenlere namlunun çevrilmesine neden olur. PKK ve Kürtler açısından önemli olan isimler bu süreçte bir bir vurulur. Bunların başında Haki Karer gelir. Türk kökenli Karer, PKK'nın kurucularından. Bireysel özellikleriyle grupta önderleşmeye ve ücalan'ın öncülüğünü tartışmalı hale getirmeye adaydır. Bu durum ücalan'ın dikkatinden kaçmaz. Hatta giderek, grubun Apocular-Hakiciler diye bölündüğü söylentileri yaygınlaşır. 18 Mayıs 1977 tarihinde, Antep'te, bir tartışma esnasında çıkan kavgada Haki Karer vurulur. Böylesine önemli birinin sıradan bir kahvede, çok basit bir biçimde vurulması dikkat çekicidir. Ardından koruması olarak yanında bulunan kişi de Karer'i koruyamadığı gerekçesiyle örgüt tarafından öldürülür. ücalan'ın Ankara Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesi'nden tanıdığı, sol örgüt üyesi bir kişi de Haki Karer'in katili olarak öldürülür. Bütün bunlar peş peşe gelişir. Karer'in vuruluşunun üzerindeki sis perdesi hiçbir zaman aralanmaz. Yıllar sonra da kardeşi Baki Karer (Süleyman) hain ilan edilerek vurulur. Karer'den sonra sıra Mehmet Karasungur'dadır. 


12 Eylül Darbesi'nden önce, Siverek Bölgesi'nde, PKK'nın silahlı örgütlenmesini yönetir. PKK'nın kurucu kadrosunda yer alır. Mehmet Karasungur ve daha alt düzeyde görev yapan İbrahim Bilgin isimli militanları, barış elçisi olarak 2 Mayıs 1983'te KDP ve KYB güçleri arasında devam eden çatışmaları durdurmakla görevlendirir. Harekete geçen iki militan beklenmedik bir şekilde vurulur. 



*PKK'NIN KAHRAMANLAşTIRDIğI KORKMAZ'I üCALAN MI üLDüRTTü?* 


Türk kökenli Kemal Pir'in hikayesi ise daha derindir. PKK'nın kuruluşunda rol alan üç kişiden biridir. 12 Eylül 1980 darbesinden önce Lübnan'a gider. ücalan'ın talimatıyla Türkiye'ye gönderilir. Yanında Mahsum Korkmaz ve Mehmet Can Yüce vardır. Kozluk'ta yolları asker tarafından kesilir; Kemal Pir ve Mehmet Can Yüce yakalanır. şemdin Sakık, kitabında Pir'in ölümünü ücalan'a bağlıyor: 

_"Kemal Pir ve arkadaşlarının ölüm orucuna yatmalarında, eriyerek can vermelerinde bir sakınca görmez. Kemal Pir, Mehmet Hayri Durmuş ve Mazlum Doğan olmak üzere onlarca örgüt lideri, ya ücalan'ın talimatıyla ya da ücalan'ın yurtdışına kaçmasını protesto etmek amacıyla kendilerini yakarak, boğarak, ölüm oruçlarına yatarak öldürürler."_ Ancak Abdullah ücalan'ın bu ölümlere yorumu çok daha farklıdır: _"Onlar ölmediler, onlar ücalan'ın içine eridiler, onlara layık olmak istiyorsanız ücalan'ı dinleyin... Onun izinde gidin."_ 


Abdullah ücalan, ölen ve öldürülen herkesin üzerinden prim sağlamayı da bildi. Bunlardan biri de* Egid* kod isimli* Mahsum Korkmaz*. 1985'te, yoğunlaşan askeri operasyonlar sonucunda terör örgütü büyük darbe alır. Operasyonlardan kurtulan birkaç yüz militan, korunmak amacıyla Irak'taki kamplara çekilir. Buna rağmen, o anda Irak kamplarında bulunan Korkmaz, otuz kişilik bir militan grubunun başında Türkiye'ye gönderilir. Bu grubun Gabar Dağı'na üslenmesi, kışı burada geçirdikten sonra eylemlere başlaması istenir. Olayın gerisini şemdin Sakık aktarıyor: 

*"Benim de içinde bulunduğum bu grup, Türkiye sınırını geçer geçmez, güvenlik kuvvetlerinin takibine alındı. Sonbahar ve kış mevsimi baştan başa operasyonlardan kaçma ve çatışmalara maruz kalma ile geçti. üatışma ve operasyonların olmadığı günlerde ise doğa ve açlıkla boğuşmak zorunda kaldık. Bazen operasyonlarda kayıplar verirken, bazen de açlıktan ölme ve bitkin düşmeler yaşandı. Sessiz ve kansız bir katliamın kurbanlarıydık; ama farkında değildik. 28 Mart 1986'da, sadece ekmek bulmak amacıyla bir gece yürüyüş yapmak zorunda kaldık. O sabahın seher vaktinde, bulunduğumuz bölgede her gece atılan yüzlerce pusudan birine düştük. Bu pusuda bir arkadaşımızın hafif yara alması dışında hiçbirimize zarar gelmezken, ücalan'ın sağ kolu Mahsum Korkmaz alnından aldığı tek kurşunla öldü. Korkmaz'ın nasıl vurulduğunu kendi aramızda uzun uzadıya tartıştık. Gerekli araştırmaları yaptık. Bir süre sonra olay yerine giderek tahkikatta bulunduk. Sonuçta içimizden birinin kurşunuyla vurulduğu sonucuna vardık. Bu kişinin Feyzi Aslan (Selim) olduğu konusunda şüphemiz kalmamıştı. üünkü bu kişi tabancasını olay yerinde bırakmıştı. Zaten olay sonrasında ücalan ile ilişkiye girip grubun sorumluluğunu almıştı."* 


Feyzi Aslan İran'a oradan da Rusya'ya gönderilir. Daha sonra Mahsum Korkmaz ismi bayraklaştırılır. ücalan tarafından ismi Bekaa Vadisi'ndeki kampa verilir. Halen aynı isimde Kandil'de bir akademi bulunuyor. Ve Korkmaz bir efsane olarak yeni militanlara anlatılıyor. Korkmaz'ın ölümü PKK tarihindeki en 'derin' cinayetlerden biri olarak bilinir. 


PKK'nın kurucularından Abdullah Ekinci'nin (Gözlüklü Ali) öldürülmesi de oldukça ilginç. Ekinci'nin 1986'da intihar ettiği ileri sürülür. Sakık, cesedin Bekaa Vadisi'ndeki kayalıkların altına gömülü olduğunu söylüyor. Müslüm Durgun'un (Dr. Baran) durumu da farklı değildir; Nisan 1994'te şam'da bulunduğu sırada intihar ettiği söylenir. 


*KADINLAR BİR BİR VURULUR* 

şemdin Sakık, kitabında teröristbaşı Abdullah ücalan'ın kadın militanları nasıl istismar ettiğini de örnekler vererek anlatıyor. ücalan'ın Suriye'de bulunan 'yoğunlaşma' adı verilen evlere istediği kadın militanı aldığı belirtiliyor. Hatta ücalan *kadınları seçmek için* PKK'lıların eğitim sırasında çekilen görüntülerini izleyip beğendiği teröristi Suriye'ye çağırıyor. Sakık, tanık olduğu olayları aktarırken idamların kime sorulması gerektiğini de söylüyor:

*"ücalan, bütün bu kızları eğitim için çağırdığını söylüyordu. Herkese sahip olmak istiyordu; ama kızların çoğunluğu cinsel tacizlere ve köleleştirme yaklaşımlarına boyun eğmediler. Bu kızlara, 'fahişeler, ajanlar, önderliğe özel savaş açmışlar' diyerek suçlamalarda bulunurdu. Küfür sağanağı altında bir-iki tetikçiye teslim edip sorgulama merkezi olan Lübnan'ın Bar Elias Kenti'ne gönderirdi. Düzmece ifadeler imzalatır ve haklarındaki ölüm cezalarını onayladıktan sonra ya döverek ya boğarak ya da kurşuna dizerek öldürtürdü. Irzına geçtiği kızların sayısını bilmediği gibi tecavüzünü reddeden kaç kızı ölüme gönderdiğini de bilemez. Ama belki Rıza Altun kaç kızı öldürdüğünü bilir."* 


*'Yoğunlaşma'* evlerinde ücalan'ın cinsel ilişkiye girip sonra *'ajan diye öldürdüğü'* kızların isimleri de var kitapta. Her kızın hayatı uzun uzun anlatılıyor. Evin, Adife, Dilan, Medya, Saime Aşkın (Delal), Ayten Yıldırım (Eski PKK yöneticilerinden Hamili Yıldırım'ın eşi. Yıldırım şu anda Elbistan'da cezaevinde bulunuyor. Ergenekon operasyonunda *'gizli tanık'* sıfatıyla ifadesine başvuruldu.), Bircan Yıldız bunlardan sadece birkaçı. 

Ancak kitapta yer alan bir bölüm dehşet verici boyutta. ücalan'ın, kardeşi Osman ücalan'ın karısını nasıl alıkoyduğu ve Selim üürükkaya'nın eşine nasıl tecavüz ettiği aktarılıyor. şemdin Sakık iki olaya dair şu bilgileri veriyor: 

*"Osman'ın eşi Zehra'yı yanına, yani yoğunlaşma evlerine aldı. O evlere giren her kadına yaptığı gibi o kızın da ırzına geçti. Olup bitenleri duysun diye de bu yaklaşımını ve hakaretlerini etrafına sezdirdi. Yüzlerce kişiye hitap ederken 'Bizim Osman da ben kadın seviyorum diyor. Ulan aşağılık adam, sen kim, kadın sevmek kim. Kadını sevseydin, sevdiğin kadın yanında olurdu. Oysaki onun seviyorum dediği kadın şu anda benim yanımda. üyle ki ne yapıyorsam yanımdan ayrılmak istemiyor. Beni ona tercih etmiş olmalı ki git desem de gitmiyor.' dedi."* 

Zehra daha sonra bir çatışmada ölür. 


Sakık'a göre ücalan, diğer tecavüz olayını da şöyle anlatıyor: 

_"Yine 1997 baharında, MED-TV kanalının bir muhabiri röportaj için şam'a gelmişti. Röportajda, bu alçak Selim(üürükkaya), 'zar-zor namusumu kurtardım' diyor. 'Namusum' dediği de kadınıdır. Ulan, aşağılık adam, o kadının kaç kez altımdan geçtiğini biliyor musun? Kalkmış, utanmadan 'namusum' diyor. 'Namusunun içine ettim, içine."_ 



*DERİN İNFAZLAR* 

şemdin Sakık, kitabında ücalan'ın talimatıyla gerçekleştiren önemli idamları bir bir sıralıyor: Ali Doğan Yıldırım, Mehmet Turan, Baki Karer (Süleyman), Abdullah Kumral (Yusuf Hoca), şükrü Karakuş (şoreş), Cemile Merkit (Seher), Murat Bayraklı, Enver Ata, Resul Altınok (Davut), İzzettin Evcil (Serdar), Zülfü Gök, üetin Güngör (Semir), Lamia Baksi (Dr. Jiyan), Mustafa ümürcan (Sarı ümer), Mahmut Bilgili, Mehmet Tunç, Dilaver Yıldırım (Haydar), Halil Kaya (Kör Cemal), Mustafa üimen (Teyfik), şahin Dönmez, şahin Baliç (Metin), Zeki Yılmaz, Mehmet şener (Ahmet), Cemil Işık (Hogır), Ali ümürcan (Terzi Cemal), Mehmet üimen (Ali Rıza), Yıldırım Merkit, Hidayet Bozyiğit. 




09.09.2008 / İnternetajans

----------

